# Small Shop? Big Solution



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a great set up. Hope it does what you need. Jack


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice set up!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool set up


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Because I have a smaller shop (400 sq ft) I have thought about this kind of setup. However, I don't want to give up my Woodpecker router lift. I think that the cutout for the insert plate on bench dogs is not the right size for a Woodpecker lifts. Woodpecker does not make a table saw extension router table. A dilemma.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you! I just ordered one of these with the Group C plate (Triton 3.25). For the money, I couldn't justify anything else.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

About time someone thought of making a cast iron one! What a great idea!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice I added one simalar to my table saw on here as well. I got mine from MLCS. Glad your is working out…. Enjoy!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I'll buy that wing off ya if it's 10"x27"


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting, looks like a nice set up!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That does look like the real deal !!


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

So how would one go about attaching this to a granite topped saw? I want to add a router table on the right side of my General and have been looking at all the options out there


----------



## kenstonge (Mar 16, 2011)

Just ordered it for my Delta. Looks good-nice review!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Any reason this table can NOT go on the right side of the tablesaw?


----------

